# Ceiling Texture Match



## TheHandyCouple (Apr 9, 2021)

Working for a client in Houston with house built in 2007. Lots of water damage from broken pipes and trying to match the ceiling texture. Have approximately 1,500 sq ft of ceiling repairs. Appears to be stomped as there are repeating patterns. Is there a tool for sale for this? Or, do I need to make a texture sponge with holes. Appreciate the help and input!


----------



## Ajg10503 (Apr 10, 2021)

I come across this texture ALL THE TIME in houston, texas. I have yet to find anyone that knows what tool is used to make this pattern. Yours is a little different in terms of amount of mud used, but the pattern looks rectangle like mine. I’ve used a push broom before though, and it was close. I’m posting here hoping someone can help the both of us find the actual tool if it exists.


----------



## Ajg10503 (Apr 10, 2021)

Home depot has a 10” acid scrub brush that looks like it might produce similar results. I’m going to try that out soon and then post back here with my conclusion.


----------



## AliAlvarezz (4 mo ago)

A brush will not always help because this pattern could have become a part of the ceiling itself, and you won't be able to just scrub it off. 
You might need more professional help from a water damage restoration service if you want to eliminate the consequences of broken pipes entirely. They have special tools to clean up the house completely and remove all signs of mold and other dangerous things caused by water. It's better to check everything from the beginning because it's about your health. 
And then, you can call contractors to make a new ceiling or to fix the existing one.


----------

